# Weicher Übergang (Mit Bildern)



## func (6. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

wollte mal Fragen, wie ich einen besseren Übergang bei diesen Bildern hinbekomme. Im Moment sieht man noch so ein "Kreuz", was quer durchs Bild geht. Kann man den Übergang irgendwie besser machen, sodass es aussieht wie ein komplettes Bild?







Fertig soll das dann so in etwas aussehen:


----------



## McAce (6. Januar 2006)

Klar geht das hier im Forum suchen oder Grundlagen dazu    hier im tutorial .

McAce


----------



## func (6. Januar 2006)

Mhh versteh ich nicht... das Problem ist ja, dass der Hintergrund ein Muster hat.Ich dachte, das könnte man irgendwie verwischen.. will ja nur nicht, dass man diese dicken Linien darin sieht


----------



## Alexander Groß (6. Januar 2006)

Also alle Linien wirst du nicht rausbekommen. Aber ich hab mal nur mit dem Wischfinger und dem Weichzeichnerwerkzeug etwas nachgeholfen.Wenn du vor dem Zusammensetzen der 4 Bilder noch bei jedem den Hintergrund so gut wie möglich den anderen bezüglich der Helligkeit anpasst bekommst du noch bessere Ergebnisse.

Alex


----------



## der_Jan (6. Januar 2006)

Ich würde den Stempel nehmen auf einer neuen Ebene die eine Seite eines Bildes etwas rüber stempeln und dann die Transparenz zu einem Teilbild hin abfallen lassen. Der Wischfinger fällt schon stark auf


----------



## Alexander Groß (6. Januar 2006)

Auch eine Möglichkeit. Da er aber nachher sowieso die Deckkraft runternimmt und das große Bild drüber kopiert würde selbst mein dilletantisches Rumwischen kaum auffallen 

Alex


----------



## holzoepfael (6. Januar 2006)

Da gäbe es auch noch den Grauschen Weichzeichner unter Filter > Weichzeichner...
Ich persönlich liebe dieses Ding - sehr vielfaältig anwendbar...
Hier eignet es sich besinders für den mittleren Streifen..... Einfach Mal ausprobieren...
Und Davor würde ich noch die vieer Bilder via Tonwertkorrektur einander angleichen....

hF


----------



## der_Jan (7. Januar 2006)

Ich finde den gauschen Weichzeichner nicht besonders angebracht, da ist ja im schlimmsten Falle das ganze Bild geblurt. Ich hab mir Alexanders Aussage mal zu Herz genommen und das ganze ausprobiert, obwohl ich das eigentlich nicht wollte. Mir ist klar, dass diese Lösung am Beine noch gewisse Probleme hat, aber ich denke das Ergeniss ist nicht schlecht:


-- Was ich gemacht habe: Ränder hoch gestempelt, im Alpha Channel noch ein Verlauf reingehauen und ein bisschen mit dem Doge Tool rumgespielt, hatt aber nicht so viel gebracht. Natürlich nur am Rot umrandeten Gebiet. Der Zeitaufwand war vernachlässigbar.


----------



## Alexander Groß (7. Januar 2006)

Schaut schon sehr gut aus. Noch eine Möglichkeit: Aus einem der Hintergründe ein Muster erstellen. Auf einer unteren Ebene dann das ganze mit dem Muster füllen. Dann eine Ebenenmaske mit dem Muster erstellen und die Details durchpausen.

Alex


----------



## func (7. Januar 2006)

Danke an euch alle. Ich übernehme das letzte Bild von alexandergross.

Danke


----------



## Alexander Groß (8. Januar 2006)

Na das freut mich aber 

Aber mal im Ernst: Sollten eigentlich nur Lösungsvorschläge sein damit du es selber nachmachen kannst. Einfach so übernehmen kann ja jeder.

Alex


----------



## der_Jan (8. Januar 2006)

Da bin ich aber froh, das ich meins nicht Fertig gemacht habe.


----------



## oscarr (8. Januar 2006)

alexandergross hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Na das freut mich aber
> 
> Aber mal im Ernst: Sollten eigentlich nur Lösungsvorschläge sein damit du es selber nachmachen kannst. Einfach so übernehmen kann ja jeder.
> 
> Alex



Naächstes mal machste halt nene Copyright/Wasserzeichen von Dir mit drauf     ;-]


----------



## Alexander Groß (8. Januar 2006)

Hab ich doch (versteckt) 

Alex


----------



## CikoNo1 (26. Januar 2006)

Hi hab mal was probiert, ist nicht super aber vielleicht hilft es dir!

MFG


----------

